# Rage Hypodermic vs Hog...



## bbygrl99 (Aug 3, 2009)

I couldn't stand to wait any longer to try out the hypodermic so I figured I would see how it worked out on a hog.... as you can see the entry wound was amazing and the blood trail was more like a blood road!:thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice! we're gonna try them at our camp this weekend with the cooler weather coming in. We have been seeing some giants on camera, they been running all the deer off our feeders.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweeeet!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing like practice on a hog!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well done...


----------



## bbygrl99 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks  I love hunting hogs, almost more than deer! Gonna get back at this weekend, hopefully stick some more!


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Great job! I need to give rages a try


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

that's a good-eating size hog right there! did you get a pass through with the hypodermic rage?


----------



## bbygrl99 (Aug 3, 2009)

yankee cousin said:


> that's a good-eating size hog right there! did you get a pass through with the hypodermic rage?


I hit the shoulder, it broke it and stopped at the other one, broadhead isn't bent or anything.


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

Pig Down!! I haven't got to use a Rage on a hog yet but this gives me even more confidence. Wonder how it would do on a big nasty boar


----------

